
'Mob' Attacks Middlebury Prof and Controversial Speaker Charles Murray - mparr4
http://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessage/archives/2017/03/03/mob-attacks-middlebury-prof-and-controversial-speaker-charles-murray?utm_content=buffer235c9&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
camdenlock
I'm glad this post has no comments (as of now, anyway) because I imagine
everyone reading the linked article, coming back to HN, shrugging and saying
to themselves "yep, that's super fucked up on the part of those radical
leftists", and realizing that there really isn't a whole lot more to it, and
thus that there's just not a whole lot here to discuss.

~~~
douche
It sounds like the status quo for Middlebury.

 _You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy_

Hopefully everyone involved in assaulting a professor will be expelled, but I
wouldn't hold out much hope, given the way other campus protesters with
similar violent behavior, but implicitly endorsed rhetoric, have been treated
with kid gloves in the past.

